# Latest Model 3 test drive video



## tony liu (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi, I made this video of a friend trying out the latest model 3. LOVE the car! Feel free to share with others!


----------



## GTV6 (Apr 26, 2016)

Good to see a driver who placed his hands in the correct position while turning and driving.


----------

